# 21st Century Neo-Futurism in the World of Architecture



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

What are some of your favorite 21st century architecture?

Here is some of mine:

MahaNakhon (2016)
http://imgur.com/gallery/vqrEK

One World Trade Center(2013)


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Liège-Guillemins railway station

Liège-Guillemins Railway Station by Santiago Calatrava by Il Gabbiano fotografo...who else?, on Flickr

Liège-Guillemins Railway Station by Kees de Vos, on Flickr

Curves and light by PATRICK GYSEN, on Flickr

Liège-Guillemins railway station Nov 2015 23 by serguei_30, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Speaking of transportation hubs. Here is New York City's new one:
http://www.panynj.gov/wtcprogress/gallery/photos/hub/new_hub_exterior.jpg


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

They are both designed by the Spanish neofuturistic architect Santiago Calatrava, he managed to develop a very distinctive style in my opinion.
Ponte della Costituzione in Venice. I like how elegant and unobtrusive the bridge looks.


Calatrava Bridge ponte della Costituzione by MrZ S, on Flickr

Ponte Calavatra by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

Ponte della Costituzione by Channelbeta Information Channel on Contemporary Architecture, on Flickr


----------



## Limatlas (Sep 23, 2016)

Absolute World 
Mississauga, Toronto, Canada
2010


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I love those two, they look so dynamic and creative, they represent two marvelous pieces of engineering.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Galaxy Soho in Beijing, China by Zaha Hadid. 
Galaxy Soho Zaha Hadid by Anders Bobert, on Flickr

Beijing - Galaxy SOHO by Fred Zhang, on Flickr

Galaxy SOHO Complex by Walltour Greet Green, on Flickr

Beijing - Galaxy SOHO (32) by Evan Chakroff, on Flickr
Here is something from the remarcable interior.
Galaxy Soho Zaha Hadid by Anders Bobert, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

^ That is like something straight out of a scifi film.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree, beautiful architecture. I'm glad you opened this thread, I really appreciate the architecture of the recent decade.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain.

Valencia - the contrast of the old and the new by Romeodesign, on Flickr

There's Something Fishy Going On In Valencia by Paul Turner, on Flickr

L'Hemisfèric

L'Hemisfèric by Maciej Laskowski, on Flickr

L'Hemisfèric by Xoán Vilaboa, on Flickr

L'Hemisfèric by chrmoe, on Flickr


El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe

El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe by LandoThe Dog, on Flickr

Birds of another galaxy....... by Ubi Rhodes-Malin, on Flickr

El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe by felinebird, on Flickr

El Pont de l'Assut de l'Or

L'Agora and El Pont de l'Assut de l'Or by Anura, on Flickr

arpa by Gabriel Ivorra D., on Flickr

L'Àgora

The Agora, City of Arts and Sciences / L’Ágora, Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, Valencia by Trevor Huxham, on Flickr

El Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía

Valencia, Palau de les arts Reina Sofía by Laurent Louis, on Flickr

City of Arts and Science by Philip Gunkel, on Flickr

L'Umbracle 

L’Umbracle by Sebastian Grote, on Flickr

L'Umbracle by Matthieu, on Flickr


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

^ That architecture looks more like it could fit with the 31st century rather than the 21st.


Anyway: Here is the Las Vegas City Center.


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is 56 Leonard Street NYC:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This thread shouldn't include renders and fakes imho, only completed buildings and actual footage.


Something from Germany:

*Munich (München) | IZB-Campus at Martinsried*



















http://www.medicke.de/referenzen/campus-at-home-izb-residence-in-martinsried/


----------



## 112998 (Apr 30, 2016)

The shard


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Gare do Oriente, or the Lisbon Oriente Station. Lisboa, Portugal.
This one isn't 21st century, because it was completed in 1998. It's a masterpiece designed by Santiago Calatrava and built by Necso.
By the way, here's a cool song and video to complement the structure
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPwtJ89jes4 

Gare do Oriente by Tiel., on Flickr

Gare do Oriente Lisboa by Anna Redaelli, on Flickr

Gare do Oriente by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr

Gare do Oriente by Fernando Pereira Jorge, on Flickr
I really like this photo.
Gare do Oriente by Inácio Alves, on Flickr

Gare do Oriente by Teemu Rytky, on Flickr

Gare do Oriente by paoletto62, on Flickr

Gare do Oriente by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Another contemporary marvel from Lisboa, the interaction with the neighboring historical building is amazing.
Museu de Arte, Arquitetura e Tecnologia, designed by Amanda Levete Architects. 


MAAT – Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology by jaime.silva, on Flickr

DSC_0648 by ana Muñoz López, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The magnificent 4WTC, New York.

Downtown’s New Things by Tony Shi, on Flickr

4 WTC by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PJH2015 (Jan 15, 2015)

Proposals for the new Factory theatre venue in Manchester, UK. 

Designed by OMI, approved yesterday by Manchester City Council.



VDB said:


> *The Factory* | St Johns
> Theatre & cultural space | City Zone
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135532415#post135532415
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I don't get to see much recent architecture, but I'd still like to nominate Villa Mediteranee from Marseille as my favourite so far from what I could see on site, so far. The MUCEM building right near it is also great and I love but, but it is much more tame.


----------



## Lovecraft (Dec 31, 2016)

Vitra - São Paulo 









By Ana Mello Libeskind









By Romulo Fialdini Libeskind









By Romulo Fialdini Libeskind









By Ana Mello Libeskind


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

That awkward moment when you realize that we should've called this thread Neo - Futurist Architecture. We thought it's just easy to say 21'st and there you have it only new stuff. By this logic Skopje 2014 and Dresden's new market (or whatever) and even Dubai also fit this thread. Pity that some people just can't understand that bricks are a thing that was already seen in the centuries long long...long ago. The 21st should stand for something new and completely different stuff. But some people are just stuck in the past!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought this thread was only meant to showcase architecture we liked from the 21st century like the opening post explicitly asks for. I had no idea you posted what you did just because you thought wood, steel and glass were innovations of the current century nor did I realize that you had taken ownership of this thread.

To some degree you are right in that figuratively I do live in the past. I want cities and buildings that are built with human scale in mind, with high level of fit and finish and in interesting and lasting designs, and everything I posts here do meet those criterion at some level. I no problem recognizing that these are not virtues that are currently in vogue in the architectural world which is why I find it even more important to celebrate what is built with those values in mind. It does saddens me thought the pejorative way you describe taking inspiration from the pasts as I do not believe disregard everything from the pasts due to a dogmatic belief in a ever-changing definition of progress will produce much worthwhile. It is also somewhat ironic to use as a insult in a thread and forum dedicated to already designed architecture where people by definition are looking to the past in order to show these designs. 

But fine, I can leave this thread to derivative glass boxes and swoopy, copy-and-paste "star architecture" and rather make a own thread dedicated to creative, human-scale, high quality buildings if they are not wanted here.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh stop it please, for once! There isn't a thread about modern architecture that's not spoiled by users from central and north European countries. Okay! We understood. You've lost most of your heritage during that terrible war, but other European countries did not. For example Spain, or France, or Italy. So I'm actually begging: do not spoil this thread with such posts! 
Neither did I said that I took ownership of this thread, nor am I trying to do so. In case you didn't notice most of the Asiatic examples were neo futurist, just like some western European examples, that's why I reacted.
You can take your brick examples in your "High quality 21st century architecture" thread, you can even post hilarious Dresden over there (with 'quality' materials). After all, please stay in the past! No one is telling you that you shouldn't do so. Other European countries will not! Nether will Spain, nether will UK, nor will France! Stop spoiling every contemporary architecture thread with you critical regionalisms! And finally: there will always be people who admire real contemporary architecture and glass, and steel and all that modern stuff! Deal with it!

I'll ask the mods to rename this thread into "Neo-Futurist Architecture" since most of the examples posted showcase the 21'st century futurism.
To respect the very few examples who were not neo futurist, I'll actually ask for renaming the thread: Futuristic 21st Century Architecture.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

And I have already done so. I will not post anymore in this thread and you can continue your glass-and steel- carouse on your own.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Now, that the obstacles in perceiving this thread and its material so far, are successfully removed, feels like great time to continue the only thread in SSC where it is not allowed to post with dogmatic 11th century attitudes. This thread should represent the bastion of Futurism instead. 

And is there a better way to continue than with the magnificence of Shanghai Tower?
The Shanghai Tower is a 632-metre (2,073 ft), 128-story megatall skyscraper in Lujiazui, Pudong, Shanghai. As of 2015, it is the world's tallest building, by height to highest usable floor (Level 127, 587.4 m). It also has the world's highest observation deck within a building or structure (Level 121, 561.25 m), and the world's fastest elevators at a top speed of 20.5 m/s (74 km/h).
Designed by international design firm Gensler (headquartered in San Francisco), with Marshall Strabala as Chief Architect of Shanghai Tower. Here's the article on wiki:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Tower

Rippled Clouds over the City by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Hard Lines vs Smooth Curves by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Up close and personal with the Big 3 in Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr

Shanghai city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The Bridge Pavilion, designed by architect Zaha Hadid, it was constructed for the Expo 2008 in Zaragoza (Spain) as one of its main landmarks. It is an innovative 280-metre-long (919 ft) covered bridge that imitates a gladiola over the river Ebro, connecting the neighbourhood of La Almozara (es) with the exposition site, and thus becoming its main entrance. 
Hadid chose fibre glass reinforced concrete from Austrian company Rieder to envelope the bridge: she covered the outer skin of the building with 29,000 triangles of fibreC in different shades of grey. Little info from Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge_Pavilion

Banderas puente by srgpicker, on Flickr

liquid engineering by kacam, on Flickr

Pabellón Puente, Zaragoza by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Opera House, Harbin, China (2015), by MAD architects.
http://www.i-mad.com/press/mad-architects-unveils-completed-harbin-opera-house/





















































































































































































Photo: Adam Mørk

Source: https://divisare.com/projects/305894-mad-architects-adam-mork-hufton-crow-harbin-opera-house


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The Museum of Tomorrow,Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (2015)

Museu do Amanhã by David Bank, on Flickr

Museum of Tomorrow-Museu do Amanha'. Rio de Janeiro by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr

Museum of Tomorrow by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr


Here you can see the dynamic movements of the building. 

https://youtu.be/oQoBOGBHJXU?t=43s


----------



## GGJ16 (Oct 11, 2015)

Torre Diagonal ZeroZero, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. Completed in 2011, design by Estudi Massip-Bosch Architects (EMBA).


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

^^ like how you included an interior shot.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Jaam Tower, Tehran, Iran (2015)
Fluid Motion Architects





















http://www.fma-co.com/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Barin Ski Resort / RYRA Studio
Shemshak, Iran






















































http://www.archdaily.com/125915/barin-ski-resort-ryra-studio


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

I see no other thread on Neo Futurism. So I will just fuel the fire here with one of the most underrated architectural works outside of NYC in the U.S., Buffalo Niagara International Airport.



Buffaboy said:


> Here is a piece of underappreciated architecture in our area.
> 
> IMG_0264 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr
> Buffalo Niagara International Airport by Andrea Galey, on Flickr
> ...


Buffalo airport by Paul Zappaterra-Murphy, on Flickr
Buffalo Airport -- Buffalo, NY, June 14, 2014 by baseballoogie, on Flickr
JLinn JDL30024 20170823.jpg by John Linn, on Flickr
light lines by Roger E, on Flickr


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Chaoyang Park Plaza*

_Beijing, China_

Built: *2017*

Design: *MAD Architects*


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Huangshan Mountain Village*

_Huangshan National Park, Anhui Province, China_

Built: *2017*

Design: *MAD Architects*








































































​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Heydar Aliyev Center*

_Baku, Azerbaijan_

Built: *2013*

Commissioned by: *The Republic of Azerbaijan*

Design: *Zaha Hadid Architects*


























































































​


----------



## Notgnirracen (May 21, 2016)

*Tianjin Binhai Library*

_Tianjin, China_

Built: *2017*

Design: *Tianjin Urban Planning and Design Institute*


























































































​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The examples from Beijing are otherworldly, truly magnificent.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

So basically neo-futurism is just contemporary architecture? Excluding the neo-traditionalism also on the rise in some places.


----------

